# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  مشکل در نصب sql server 2014

## shobeyr63

windows من 7 ultimate هست.
وقتی sql server 2014 را setup می کنم این پیغام را می دهد.The operating system on this computer or its service pack level does not meet the minimum requirements for SQL Server 2014. to determine the minimum required operating system supported for this SQL Server release, see Hardware and Software Requirements for installing SQL Server 2014 at:
http:\\go.microsoft.com//fwlink/?LinkID=296437من به این لینک سر زدم و فکر کنم sql server 2014 در windows 7 فقط در service pack 1 آن قابل نصب است. در  حالی که windows 7 من ultimate است. لطفا راهنمایی کنید. آیا ابتدا باید windows 7 service pack 1 نصب کنم؟ یا مشکل در چیز دیگری است.

----------


## mohammad reza beizavi

درود
یک داکیومنت کامل در مورد پیش نیازهای نصب SQL Server 2014 و همچنین دو قسمت برای نصب SQL Server 2014 هست:
پیش نیازهای نصب SQL Server 2014
نصب SQL Server 2014 قسمت اول
نصب SQL Server 2014 قسمت دوم

----------


## ehsaun_kkt

> درود
> یک داکیومنت کامل در مورد پیش نیازهای نصب SQL Server 2014 و همچنین دو قسمت برای نصب SQL Server 2014 هست:
> پیش نیازهای نصب SQL Server 2014
> نصب SQL Server 2014 قسمت اول
> نصب SQL Server 2014 قسمت دوم


ساسپند شده ، لطفا اگه دارید آپ کنید
*This Account Has Been Suspended*

----------


## سناگل جون

سلام.منم لازمش دارم هر کی داره لطفا قرار بده که ازش استفاده کنم.

----------


## محمد قانعی

با سلام.
من sql 2008 r2 نصب داشتم حالا نسخه 2014 رو میخام نصب کنم.
اومدم هر چی sql 2008 r2 بود رو حذف کردم.حالا موقع نصب 2014 این پیغام رو میده.

Untitled.jpg
فکر میکنید 2008 رو خوب پاک نکردم یا ایراد از sql 2014 که از اینترنت دانلود کردم.اگه میدونین این پیغام ماله چی هست بگین.
با تشکر فراوان از تمام بچه های این سایت.

----------


## Mahdi-563

گویا 2012 به بالا نسخه Enterprise رو فقط روی سرور می شه نصب کرد

----------


## محمد قانعی

> گویا 2012 به بالا نسخه Enterprise رو فقط روی سرور می شه نصب کرد


با سلام.
میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین؟
روی سیستم من که سرور هست باید نسخه دیگه ای نصب کنم؟(نسخه Enterprise)
درضمن من ویندوز سون 64 دارم.
با تشکر

----------


## hamid-nic

> با سلام.
> میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین؟
> روی سیستم من که سرور هست باید نسخه دیگه ای نصب کنم؟(نسخه Enterprise)
> درضمن من ویندوز سون 64 دارم.
> با تشکر


نسخه Enterprise نسخه کامل و کاربردی از sql هست که معمولا روی سرور ها (سیستم عامل Server) قابل نصب هست اما برای سایر سیستم عامل ها از نسخه های دیگر مثل Standard هم میشه استفاده کرد .

----------


## محمد قانعی

سلام.من نسخه Enterprise رو از اینترنت دانلود کرده بودم.
از دو سایت مختلف  دانلود کردم.هر دو تا نصب نمیشه.
کسی نمیدونه چرا؟ :متفکر:

----------


## hamid-nic

> سلام.من نسخه Enterprise رو از اینترنت دانلود کرده بودم.
> از دو سایت مختلف  دانلود کردم.هر دو تا نصب نمیشه.
> کسی نمیدونه چرا؟


ویندوزتون چیه ؟

----------


## محمد قانعی

ویندوز سون 64 بیتی.
منم نسخه Enterprise مخصوص 64 دانلود کردم.

----------


## H.Jafari

با سلام
برای نصب نسخه SQL 2012 و بالاتر(SQL2014 و ...) بر روی ویندوز 7 حتما باید قبلش سرویس پک 1 ویندوز7 نصب شده باشه در غیر اینصورت اجازه نصب به شما داده نمیشه.
این موضوع هیچ ارتباطی با نوع Enterprise یا Standard برنامه SQL نداره.

----------


## حسین.کاظمی

سلام
ویندوز من 10 EnterPrise 64bit

کسی می دونه چرا sqlserver2014 EnterPrise 64bitنصب نمیشه؟؟؟
اول پیغام داد که dotnet 3.5 sp1باید نصب بشه نصبش کردم باز گیرمیده و نصب نمیکنه، میگه dotnet 3.5sp1 را می خواد؟؟؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## حسین.کاظمی

سلا
اقا این چه وضعشه چرا مسئولین این وب به این تالار رسیدگی نمیکنند؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
چرا فقط این تالار دیر به دیر پاسخ میدند یا اصلا پاسخگویی نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟
خواهشاً یه فکری به حال این تالارم کنید!!!!

----------


## hamid-nic

> سلام
> ویندوز من 10 EnterPrise 64bit
> 
> کسی می دونه چرا sqlserver2014 EnterPrise 64bitنصب نمیشه؟؟؟
> اول پیغام داد که dotnet 3.5 sp1باید نصب بشه نصبش کردم باز گیرمیده و نصب نمیکنه، میگه dotnet 3.5sp1 را می خواد؟؟؟؟


This section describes the minimum version requirements to install SQL Server on a computer that is running Windows 10.

Before you install SQL Server on a computer that is running Windows 10, you must make sure that you fulfill the following minimum requirements, as appropriate for your situation.
You must apply SQL Server 2014 Service Pack 1 or a later update. For more information, see How to obtain the latest service pack for SQL Server 2014.

----------

